# OC71 pin layout for simulcast



## Matth (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi,
First time builder here, struggling with the pins on the OC71 for the Simulcast. I read that the pin closest to the tab/paint dot is the collector on PNP transistors. So its CBE. I would have thought the mark on the PCB indicates the collector location, however, the circuit diagram shows the collector links to resistor R10 (the opposite). I'm sure I've made a simple mistake!
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Matth (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Matth (Apr 2, 2019)

Next question ? I can’t find any 120u electrolytic caps for C3 and C10. Can I use 100u caps here? Thanks


----------



## Robert (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep, 100uF is perfectly fine.


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 27, 2019)

So red dot to "C"?


----------



## Robert (Dec 27, 2019)

I believe that's correct.


----------

